
I am learning Python 3 and blogging about my journey - ploggingdev
https://www.ploggingdev.com/
======
ploggingdev
I recently started learning Python 3 and decided to blog about the journey
primarily because it forces me put down what I learn in words, and it also
serves as a quick reference for when I need to lookup something Python
related.

Learning Python has been a very pleasant experience so far. Things I found
enjoyable: dynamic typing, code readability, multiple programming paradigms it
allows, not verbose (looking at you Java).

I covered the basics of the language so far, and I am yet to explore the
libraries available and GUI frameworks such as Kivy. I will be building small
programs to better understand the language. Some ideas: blackjack, tictactoe
and I will blog about how I go about building them.

Feedback is welcome!

